# Great American Outdoor Show Feb 6-14



## riverrat717 (Jan 7, 2016)

Any one on this board planning on attending this yr? Feb 6-14 @ farmshow complex in Harrisburg PA.
No affiliation....just putting it out there.


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2016)

I will be there fri-sat 12-13


----------



## DaleH (Jan 7, 2016)

Jim said:


> I will be there fri-sat 12-13


Whaddya ... traveling SOUTH there Jim :?: ?


----------



## Jim (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup! 2nd year in a row. I will go yearly from now on. Love hanging out with like minded people.


----------



## lugoismad (Jan 8, 2016)

I've gone to the one in Cincinnati a few times. Its gotten a lot worse since I was a kid. I remember in the early 90's it was massive and took up the entire convention center.

Last time I went, it was half the convention center, and most of it was boat and RV dealers, with hardly any fishing / hunting / etc type folks. And LOTS of scammy time share type stuff.


----------



## Jim (Jan 8, 2016)

If any members are there and they see me, please stop and introduce yourself.


----------



## duckfish (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm fairly local (about 35 minutes) and spent years working a booth for RMEF so I now tend to only go when I can score free passes. Hopefully will again this year.

Jim, if you have any interest in grabbing a beer or steak and beer with a member from the area, just let me know.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 12, 2016)

OMG!


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2016)

Friday wont come quick enough! :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 9, 2016)

My Kids have off School Friday - give me a shout


----------



## riverrat717 (Feb 11, 2016)

Not as many vendors as yrs past. Scored a nice heavy pair of Proline waders (2000g thinsulate) for $100.
Jim, will you be wearing any TinBoats swag? (hat, shirt) I'll keep an eye out for ya!


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> Not as many vendors as yrs past. Scored a nice heavy pair of Proline waders (2000g thinsulate) for $100.
> Jim, will you be wearing any TinBoats swag? (hat, shirt) I'll keep an eye out for ya!



Of course! :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2016)

Sooooooo?


----------



## Jim (Feb 18, 2016)

Show was awesome! Looking forward to 2017!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 22, 2016)

Jim said:


> Show was awesome! Looking forward to 2017!



You break the free Iphone?


----------



## Butthead (Feb 23, 2016)

I've heard about this show but never attended. Is it that good? I've heard it takes two days to get through it all.
I've been hitting the Richmond Bass Expo for the last four years but they keep getting more and more non-fishing booths, like home improvement and trinket sellers, so I'm not quite as excited to go as I once was.


----------

